
Edge Analytics and IoT: What Is It? - miggyzerp21
https://www.talend.com/blog/2017/02/07/edge-analytics-pros-cons-immediate-local-insight/?utm_medium=socialpost&utm_source=twitter&utm_campaign=blog
======
lend000
"Edge Analytics" is an import trend for IoT to become what the pundits claim:
tens of billions of devices orchestrating the connected world. Decentralize as
much as possible, because no server farm can (or should) constantly serve and
consume advanced content to and from tens of billions of devices, especially
when information from nearby devices is often far more relevant for IoT
applications. The idea is similar to CDN's, and could help decentralize
routing as well; here's the term I've heard more often to describe this idea,
fog computing:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fog_computing](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fog_computing)

------
orasis
This seems like a fairly terrible idea. For reliability you normally want to
get events off devices as quickly as possible.

What about instead having a two-step event tracking protocol where the device
pings a server with a list of event/properties that it is tracking and the
server responds back with a whitelist of what it wants to see? This would
allow collecting huge amounts of data on the edge devices while only sending
what the servers want at that time.

Hell, the white list could even be CDN served over HTTP.

